# Chester Bennington has committed suicide



## ArtDecade (Jul 20, 2017)

Rest in Peace, buddy. I was never a huge fan of his main band, but I really dug what he did with STP and hoped they might take it further in the future. Chester has been dealing with personal demons for a while now and it looks like he wasn't able to fight them off any longer.

http://www.tmz.com/2017/07/20/linkin-park-singer-chester-bennington-dead-commits-suicide/


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 20, 2017)

that's too bad. only plus side is now mike shinoda can rap more on their albums.
I loved hybrid theory and meteora when I was in high school. Haven't heard much of their recent stuff other than the thousand splendid suns album, which was pretty good.


----------



## MFB (Jul 20, 2017)

To this day, I still spin Meteora and it's probably in my top 20 favorite albums of all time. That's crazy to hear, and I wish the best to his kids and wife.


----------



## SD83 (Jul 20, 2017)

That is bad news to come home to. Hybrid Theory and later Meteora were amongst my favourite albums back then, just starting to get into heavy music. Can't say I really liked everything after, but to be honest this hit me a good bit harder than probably anyone else since Lemmy...


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 20, 2017)

Is this for real? 

Linkin Park are still up there as one of my favourites because of the sheer amount of times I've listened to Hybrid Theory and Meteora....this just hurts RIP


----------



## esphil (Jul 20, 2017)

Made me sick hearing this, they were one of my favorite bands easily growing up. Listening to these albums all the time when they got released. He has 6 kids too. Hybrid Theory and Meteora easily my favorite albums, growing up it was like Linkin Park and Incubus on play all the time, lots of memories with songs on the albums.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jul 20, 2017)

It's hard to find the right words for me to say, but it's sad to see him go.


----------



## Rawkmann (Jul 20, 2017)

I hate that someone's mind can be so far gone they think suicide is the only answer. Between this and Cornell it's made me think a lot about the subject and I realize how great things can be going for someone but if they suffer from this illness it makes no difference. I'm starting to view severe depression like dying from cancer, You can fight it off and sometimes it can go into remission or even disappear, but there's always a chance it will come back at You with a vengeance with disastrous results.


----------



## lewis (Jul 20, 2017)

im reading about childhood abuse etc??
Utterly utterly terrible.
RIP Chester and I hope you have found the peace now you have clearly longed for.

It wont mean anything but the only way I can think to show my love for this dude and how much of an inspiration Hybrid Theory was to me and my journey into heavier music, I will be insisting my band cover a song from that album. Its the only way I can think to honor him

Through music.

Sad sad day


----------



## schwiz (Jul 20, 2017)

I can't help but think the mass amount of hate, negativity, and personal attacks on Chester regarding LP's new style had to play some role in his decision to take his own life. The internet is ruthless and full of trolls who have nothing better to do but to bitch about music because the new style may be difference from a previous release. YouTube and Twitter are cesspools for this hate. I'm deeply saddened by all of this. RIP Chester.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jul 20, 2017)

This is gutting, Whilst i turned my back on Linkin Park after Minutes To Midnight, they were one of the 5 bands i attribute with bringing me into metal. I feel sorry for his wife and all six of his kids, but this will bring depression and mental illness into focus once again. I have no doubt that some of the recent dislike, discord or hate with the negativity over the latest Linkin Park album has much to do with it. Trolls need to learn if you have nothing positive to say, say nothing at all.

As someone who has thought about it, and openly admitted to looking into how to do it, i can see how deep in trouble people think they are to do it. I am a much happier and thick skinned person now after cutting the cancer of dick-headedness out my life.

Bennington will be missed, Linking Park will be missed as well. I like to think of them as the Coldplay of Metal, you don't admit to listening to them, but you do at times.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 20, 2017)

Rawkmann said:


> I'm starting to view severe depression like dying from cancer, You can fight it off and sometimes it can go into remission or even disappear, but there's always a chance it will come back at You with a vengeance with disastrous results.



Pretty fitting description. You could be in remission with cancer, but it can come back MUCH worse than before.

In a similar way, you can have happiness and everything you ever wanted, but with depression being a mental disorder, it's always there.

I'm fucking gutted. Chester and Linkin Park were my childhood and teenage years. I grew up listening to them, and they helped shape my musical taste. They were the first band I ever loved and tried to get every CD of. Sure, I hated the new direction, but Chester still had his amazing, versatile talent. This fucking sucks.


----------



## MrYakob (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm crushed... Hybrid Theory was the first CD I ever bought with my own money and the reason I discovered heavy music. Will be spinning that one for the rest of the day for sure. RIP Chester


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Jul 20, 2017)

Damn dude


----------



## stevexc (Jul 20, 2017)

Linkin Park was the first band I ever "got into". This is a huge loss.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 20, 2017)

Heard about this a little earlier. Bummed me out way more than I'd ever imagined it would. He was a talented musician, and LP's earlier stuff helped get me through high school. The more recent stuff, while certainly different, was also very good in my opinion. The fact that it's more than likely suicide makes it feel worse to me, since depression is something I personally deal with.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jul 20, 2017)

Listening to the the newest Linkin Park album, and its bloody good! Pop with crossover influences from many other genres, but its good. But like many, we all have cross over areas of music influences, weather it be classical, country, dance or rap and grime. Music makes us all human, and human makes us individual.


----------



## questin (Jul 20, 2017)

Blasting Meteora and some of these songs are hitting harder than ever now. Somewhere I Belong and Breaking the Habit especially are difficult to listen to now.


----------



## snorrie (Jul 20, 2017)

So weird...this morning randomly put hybrid theory on and now i read this? RIP my man. Strenght to his wife and 6 kids..


----------



## jbcrazy (Jul 20, 2017)

Sucks.

Haven't listened to lp in awhile but man the memories of youth.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Jul 20, 2017)

Just horrible news. I had to do a double take when I saw this post. RIP Chester Bennington. I was lucky enough to see him perform once with LP and once with STP. He was phenomenal in both performances, a truly amazing voice. Will be especially hard to listen to "In the End" anymore.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 20, 2017)

schwiz said:


> I can't help but think the mass amount of hate, negativity, and personal attacks on Chester regarding LP's new style had to play some role in his decision to take his own life. The internet is ruthless and full of trolls who have nothing better to do but to bitch about music because the new style may be difference from a previous release. YouTube and Twitter are cesspools for this hate. I'm deeply saddened by all of this. RIP Chester.


I doubt it, it probably has more to do with Chris Cornell. It's Chris birthday today and they were good friends.

I can't say I had any huge personal relationship to Linkin Park but it's still terrible to see somebody commit suicide, especially someone who had such an impact and influence on so many people growing up. RIP.


----------



## Dyingsea (Jul 20, 2017)

Wasn't a huge fan of the band but the guy had an amazing voice in an otherwise very bland world of mainstream metal voices. Always thought his range was incredible.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 20, 2017)

Yeah, the complaints about their sound go back a decade. People complained about their tonal shift when M2M released, so I'm sure Chester was used to it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 20, 2017)

I remember being 11 years old and hearing "One Step Closer" on TV and just falling in love with metal from that point on. 

A shame to lose another artist who brought joy to millions.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 20, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, the complaints about their sound go back a decade. People complained about their tonal shift when M2M released, so I'm sure Chester was used to it.



I didn't have the impression that he was used to it - just the opposite. He was melting down at fan reaction to the new album a few months back. I was caught off guard by just how volatile he had become about the whole thing.
http://loudwire.com/chester-bennington-linkin-park-sold-out-punch-you-in-your-mouth/


----------



## lewis (Jul 20, 2017)

look without sounding a douche.
can we save this debate for another day. Given the circumstances i dont think its right.
Whatever we thought about the band changing its sound, lets not think about that right now.


----------



## Sir Ibanez (Jul 20, 2017)

The most bad news ever. 
Can't believe. 
One of my favorite band. One of the best metal-voices of world. 
Rest in piece, brother.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm sure the constant criticisms of the band's musical direction after Meteora played its part along with his personal struggles.The band couldn't quite reach stardom as the Hybrid Theory and Meteora days,which is what they seemed to be chasing while staying true to the music they wanted to make.

They were the very first band I had listened to and liked and was my gateway band into metal music.I'll make sure to listen to Linkin Park for the rest of today.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jul 20, 2017)

so sad right now, loved his voice. so vulnerable and yet powerful screams. they wrote the soundtrack of my youth.
RIP Chester


----------



## NickS (Jul 20, 2017)

RIP Chester. 

I never really even liked LP, but I know they helped get sooooooo many people in to heavy music that might not ever have joined the rest of us without them, that I definitely feel a sting from this one. Especially for his 6 kids.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 20, 2017)

Wasn't a fan of anything after Meteora, but Hybrid Theory was arguably _the _album that pushed me to start exploring heavy music. Very surreal to see, and I send good vibes to his wife, children, and close friends. RIP.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 20, 2017)

R.I.P 


Damn this is crazy news!!! When I seen it this morning I was definitely in shock.


----------



## couverdure (Jul 20, 2017)

I'll be the first one here to say that A Thousand Suns and The Hunting Party are my favorite albums from them. I seriously recommend giving them a spin if you haven't since a lot of people here only got into their music before 2007.

This feels very devastating to me because I've known this band for my entire life and I've listened to almost every album they've released. It's also sad to think that he was only 41 when he took his own life and he only enjoyed his success for at least the last two decades of his life (Hybrid Theory came out 17 years ago). His band was very influential to a lot of the rock bands that came from this generation.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan (Jul 20, 2017)

Couldn't believe it when I woke up. LP haven't had much relevance in my life for years, but they're still the earliest heavy band that I ever remember seeing on TV as a kid. Dark times.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 20, 2017)

I learned about Linkin Park through the Hybrid Theory EP when they were still called Hybrid Theory. The song being And One. Still one of my favorite songs of theirs. I've been following them since the very beginning, and Hybrid Theory is a desert island record for me.

I work in a call center for a Credit Union, and in the middle of a call, the BBC app lit up on my phone breaking the news. I was stuttering and unable to concentrate for the rest of the call. As soon as I finished the call, I took off my head set, went outside to my car, and just lost it crying. I'm not going to touch on the suicide, especially with children being left behind, I don't know enough about Chesters mental state to know what caused his actions. All I know is, the frontman for a band I've been following for some 18 years, basically their entire existence, and a band who got me through some really tough times in my life, is gone.

Rest In Peace Chester, and thank you for everything you have done for me as a person and as a musician.


----------



## rexbinary (Jul 20, 2017)

RIP Chester

I've seen a lot of nasty comments on the web about how he was a coward for leaving six kids behind. Someone that takes their own life is not in their right mind in the first place.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 20, 2017)

rexbinary said:


> RIP Chester
> 
> I've seen a lot of nasty comments on the web about how he was a coward for leaving six kids behind. Someone that takes their own life is not in their right mind in the first place.



Head from Korn is one of those people. 

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ko...r-kids-fans-and-life-is-the-cowardly-way-out/


----------



## getowned7474 (Jul 20, 2017)

rexbinary said:


> RIP Chester
> 
> I've seen a lot of nasty comments on the web about how he was a coward for leaving six kids behind. Someone that takes their own life is not in their right mind in the first place.



I feel disgusted when I see comments like this (Not your comment but the comments you are referring to). It seems that many people who have not experienced depression themselves seem to think of it as cowardly... It's a mental illness, not a choice. It gets so frustrating to read that having dealt with that shit myself since I was 7. Only after seeing a psychiatrist and getting on some meds at 17 have I been able to be somewhat "normal". If I hadn't gotten help I don't think I would be here right now either. 

Our society really needs to look at mental illness differently. It's no different than a physical illness, it just happens to affect the brain.


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2017)

I have tickets to see Linkin Park next week...absolutely gutted. Of course the show isn't happening at this point....there's no way. One of my favorite childhood bands so this has been very tough.


----------



## exo (Jul 20, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Head from Korn is one of those people.
> 
> http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ko...r-kids-fans-and-life-is-the-cowardly-way-out/



People say some shitty things and can have some pretty visceral reactions when they are trying to process and make sense of a suicide. 

I can't quite figure out how to get what I'm thinking across clearly, but........I've seen an awful lot of people trying to be "understanding" of what was going on in Chester's head that are just not willing to extend that same thing towards another person that said something stupid or lashed out in their state of grief and shock. Reactions to grief deserve some compassion too......


----------



## getowned7474 (Jul 21, 2017)

exo said:


> People say some shitty things and can have some pretty visceral reactions when they are trying to process and make sense of a suicide.
> 
> I can't quite figure out how to get what I'm thinking across clearly, but........I've seen an awful lot of people trying to be "understanding" of what was going on in Chester's head that are just not willing to extend that same thing towards another person that said something stupid or lashed out in their state of grief and shock. Reactions to grief deserve some compassion too......



Yeah I totally get what you are saying, I actually was thinking the same thing when I read that article. It seems more like Head is in shock and that was just his initial reaction and anger/frustration was his way of expressing grief. I was mainly referring to comments I see about people who genuinely hold that conviction and aren't just showing a form of grief. I just read comments like that all the time it seems like on youtube and similar media.


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Jul 21, 2017)

Such a huge loss to the metal community. I was lucky enough to see LP twice during the Meteora days & I still believe Chester to be one of the most spot-on, energetic, impressive live vocalists I've ever seen. His influence on modern vocal stylings in heavy music is undeniable. RIP.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't want to derail this thread but I have heard so many people describe suicide the way Head has for my entire life and for most it is directly related to their religious beliefs. As upsetting as I find it I feel sorry for them. 

Some of us understand that suicide is most often a fatal symptom of serious illness of a vital organ that the sufferer has no control over.

But lacking the intelligence to understand that is also a condition of the mind that some people might be unable to improve or it might be the result of brainwashing in people who don't have a strong mind. I was once a person who lacked love because of a belief in something corrupt that in ignorance falsely claims to be love, I'm also someone who more recently has been unsuccessful at suicide. All I can say is I am thankful I am healthier now than I was and no longer suffering any of the above. 

I've often been a prick in my short existence. I have made fun of conditions that I should not have, I've been ignorant of very important things and I have had contempt for those who say terribly wrong things because of religion.

Today when I read about Chester when I found out all these surprising things I didn't know about him I was reminded he was just human. As susceptible to illness as the rest of us with the same fragile organ we all have and I thought about how much he must have been suffering when he said things recently that a lot of people gave him hell about. 

And most of the times when I have given people hell often over when I thought they were an idiot or simply acting in some way we have all been conditioned to treat as unacceptable, most of the time I knew nothing about those people. I don't know if they were going through anything, I don't know the state of their mind.

I don't think I said anything bad about Chester at any time but he has taught me I am an ass anyway. I hope I can be a better person now.

RIP Chester.


----------



## Anquished (Jul 21, 2017)

Hybrid Theory was one of the first albums I got as a kid and it helped me immensely through being bullied at school. Mental health is absolutely no joke and it is so sad to see someone lose that battle. 41 years old is far too early to go. 

RIP Chester and best wishes to wife/kids.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeah, huge bummer to hear this today. Definitely one of my favorite bands, and favorite songwriters. I'm not sure why people hate on them. They wrote their own stuff, and had a lot of unique and creative things going on. It doesn't surprise me so many of you have battled depression (myself included) because we're artists, and statistically more likely to. I am surprised how much negativity there is about this online, though. 
Anyway, huge bummer for me. A lot of my favorite singers are gone now. RIP


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 21, 2017)

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ki...enningtons-life-or-music-on-day-of-his-death/


----------



## Syphon (Jul 21, 2017)

He had kids and killed himself? 

I just can't find remorse for him. I've some shit go down constantly in my childhood, but when I made a child I accepted that I would protect them from that. Depression isn't some sort of catch all excuse. If you know you battle severe depression and you have kids, you can rightly gfy.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 21, 2017)

Syphon said:


> He had kids and killed himself?
> 
> I just can't find remorse for him. I've some shit go down constantly in my childhood, but when I made a child I accepted that I would protect them from that. Depression isn't some sort of catch all excuse. If you know you battle severe depression and you have kids, you can rightly gfy.



Wow, he can gfh? You sure showed him!!

Do you say the same thing about parents who died of cancer, etc?? Oh, right, depression is an "excuse" to do something fun like killing yourself. Jeez, dude.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jul 21, 2017)

I forget who it was that said, if you have the choice, to never leave your family behind, like that - I think it was Chris Benoit.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 21, 2017)

El Caco said:


> I don't want to derail this thread but I have heard so many people describe suicide the way Head has for my entire life and for most it is directly related to their religious beliefs. As upsetting as I find it I feel sorry for them.
> 
> Some of us understand that suicide is most often a fatal symptom of serious illness of a vital organ that the sufferer has no control over.



Thank you- after seeing all the stupid shit on the internet right now, I came in to post something like this. 

There are people without any sense of empathy, and they fail to understand what a depressed person understands: the will to get up in the morning, to engage, to act, and to preserve oneself- it's governed by a 'thing' inside, and that 'thing' can fail and take everything away. What this man left behind, his success and his family, only speak to the magnitude of its destructiveness.

The meatheads who think they can just HURR FLEX HATEBREED LYRICS bad thoughts away don't get it, and, I think for the most part, religious people just can't understanding how fucking cruel mental illness is, to the point where they'd rather believe in demon possession than our frail jelly computers being all we are.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 21, 2017)

Another band that influenced me and brought me to the guitar that I never bothered to see, and now it's too late. RIP Chester.


----------



## Syphon (Jul 21, 2017)

wankerness said:


> Wow, he can gfh? You sure showed him!!
> 
> Do you say the same thing about parents who died of cancer, etc?? Oh, right, depression is an "excuse" to do something fun like killing yourself. Jeez, dude.


I don't say the same thing because I actually have respect for people who fight to live instead of orphaning their own children intentionally. Chester's a complete POS to me now and you are too if you think the same way.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 21, 2017)

Syphon said:


> I actually have respect for people who fight to live


What reason is there to believe he wasn't fighting off whatever drove him to this end? Unless you knew the guy personally- or even if you did- it's just plainly disrespectful to tear into the recently deceased, regardless of your opinion of how they passed.


----------



## Asrial (Jul 21, 2017)

Linkin Park was literally the first metal act I can remember listening to. HT was just released, and the music video for "in the end" popped up on our TV. Both my mom and I instantly loved it, danced and promtly wondered "what was that? That was awesome!"

Chester (and the rest of the band, for that matter) has the credit of introducing me to not only a genre, but a personal help when times were tough, and has indirectly helped me more times than I can remember. My thoughts goes to his closest, as I hope they are getting the help that they need, too.

Rest in peace. Even though it is untimely and we all wish it has ended differently, may he rest.


----------



## InHiding (Jul 21, 2017)

Syphon said:


> I don't say the same thing because I actually have respect for people who fight to live instead of orphaning their own children intentionally. Chester's a complete POS to me now and you are too if you think the same way.



You are the first user I've ever ignored on this forum.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 21, 2017)

Syphon said:


> He had kids and killed himself?
> 
> I just can't find remorse for him. I've some shit go down constantly in my childhood, but when I made a child I accepted that I would protect them from that. Depression isn't some sort of catch all excuse. If you know you battle severe depression and you have kids, you can rightly gfy.





Syphon said:


> I don't say the same thing because I actually have respect for people who fight to live instead of orphaning their own children intentionally. Chester's a complete POS to me now and you are too if you think the same way.


What you are saying is the same as saying you respect someone who survived cancer but can't respect the person who didn't because clearly they didn't fight hard enough.

Do you know how many people with bipolar kill themselves? Heaps, seriously and do you know that when they are not going through a depressive episode the severely effected can live in fear of not surviving their next depressive episode because they know they might try to kill themselves again even though they don't want to die? I know someone who has it, he has scars running up his veins on his forearms, he is the smartest person I have met and I've spent time with him when he is suicidal and I've spent time with him when he is hypomanic and I've been around him when he is normal. Plenty of people think he is strange and most of the time you'd probably just assume he is an Aspy. And yet he has the smarts and skills that if you approach him with an idea he can design and engineer it and build it all from a concept even though he has never done any kind of professional study. He built his first welder from a microwave when he was 8 years old about 30 years ago. He doesn't want to die but he knows he suffers from a medical condition that can cause him to attempt suicide and he knows how to do it right. He doesn't know how he is alive now because he knows he shouldn't be. When he cut his wrists he went bush, he bled out in winter exposed, he lost consciousness due to blood loss but somehow he woke up the next morning past his suicidal state with the will to live and crawled to help since he didn't have the strength to walk.

Go work with the elderly. Spend some time with people who think there is water in their room and a Crocodile under the bed with their wife who is actually dead but they don't realise it. That's today, yesterday there was a battle in their room, the day before that there was a terrorist with a bomb. And they call the cops all the time to report the terrorists and all the other things. Sometimes they try to kill themselves, sometimes they try to attack their carers. How about a person who can't walk and needs assistance to go to the toilet and if they try to walk they actually risk death but the problem is their mind constantly tells them they need to go to the toilet even though they don't so they constantly try to take themselves to the toilet.

A person can seem capable of making rational decisions, they can write things like this even when irrational. Worse, a completely irrational person can sometimes appear so normal and intelligent that they have the ability to convince others to share their delusion. A person temporarily not of sound mind can form arguments so compelling they have the ability to make others of sound mind abandon their deepest held beliefs and in a short time believe and do things they would have thought immoral.

The strange thing is no one questions it if drugs are involved. Everyone understands that certain substances have the ability to cause a person to lose their mind and potentially become murderous. Temporary insanity is actually a defence in a court of law. But for some reason people don't want to try to understand that this state can effect people without warning and without any obvious substance use.

Suicide is rarely a choice made by a rational person. It is rarely a selfish act or an act of cowardice. It is more commonly the fatal symptom of a serious medical condition effecting the body's most vital organ. But if you choose not to believe that, it might be a conscious decision or perhaps there is a medical explanation for your lack of appreciation for what is fact.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Jul 21, 2017)

Loved Linkin Park when they were Nu-metal, couldn't stand them after the first two albums. Their poppier style they evolved into since they did songs for the Transformers movies never appealed to me. I probably laughed at every meme about Linkin Park, lately.

Still, I think it is extremely sad and it's a huge loss. I was not aware suicide is still that taboo and controversial to talk about. I used to study to become a social worker, I had a job working with delinquant teenagers, I'm passionate and read a LOT on psychology and mental disorders and most of the lyrics I write are about that. I struggled with anxiety and depression for a good chunk of my life. I came very close to killing myself and had friends who almost did it too. Comments I read online at the moment that people who commit suicide are cowards, selfish, deserve no respect and deserve to die are absolutely horrifying me.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 21, 2017)

That's a shame, RIP. I had respect for Linkin Park after seeing them on summer sanitarium. I was not a fan at all, but they played their asses off and couldn't help but acknowledge the fact that they were just a good band.

I realize it is unlikely, but the fact that Cornell and Chester both hung makes me hope the police are ruling out all possible foul play.


----------



## Syphon (Jul 21, 2017)

El Caco said:


> What you are saying is the same as saying you respect someone who *survived cancer but can't respect the person who didn't because clearly they didn't fight hard enough.*


lol stopped reading here. You're clearly giving out the "depression catch-all" free pass that everyone gives celebrities in their time of passing. As evidence of his complete lack of consideration for his kids, Chester was a POS plain and simple. 



InHiding said:


> You are the first user I've ever ignored on this forum.



Sure thing snow flake. Sorry someone invaded your echo-chamber for 5 mins of your day.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 21, 2017)

Syphon said:


> I don't say the same thing because I actually have respect for people who fight to live instead of orphaning their own children intentionally. Chester's a complete POS to me now and you are too if you think the same way.



Can you please add me to that list of people you consider a POS?
This little snowflake would be terrified to count himself among your friends.


----------



## Syphon (Jul 21, 2017)

ArtDecade said:


> Can you please add me to that list of people you consider a POS?
> This little snowflake would be terrified to count himself among your friends.


Are you going to have 6 kids then off yourself?


----------



## El Caco (Jul 21, 2017)

Syphon said:


> lol stopped reading here. You're clearly giving out the "depression catch-all" free pass that everyone gives celebrities in their time of passing. As evidence of his complete lack of consideration for his kids, Chester was a POS plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing snow flake. Sorry someone invaded your echo-chamber for 5 mins of your day.



Your choice unlike theirs, they don't get a choice but you feel free to believe in fantasy's if that helps you get through.

Just know this. A lot of people are going to ignore you because of the truly horrible things you have written and while that might not be something that worries you if enough people do it it is possibly worse than being perma banned. You have no idea who has you on ignore and when you need help or list something for sale or post a thread you will have no idea why people don't reply but they simply wont see anything you post from here on.


----------



## getowned7474 (Jul 21, 2017)

Syphon said:


> lol stopped reading here. You're clearly giving out the "depression catch-all" free pass that everyone gives celebrities in their time of passing. As evidence of his complete lack of consideration for his kids, Chester was a POS plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing snow flake. Sorry someone invaded your echo-chamber for 5 mins of your day.



To be honest it seems like you could just be a jerk in general with all the passive aggressiveness laced throughout your comments... the "lol" and "sure thing snow flake". I'm not going to ignore you like InHiding but it will be hard to take anything you say as credible with the way you speak (on the internet at least).

If Chester was a piece of shit for having depression (and doing something that was a result of the depression or mental illness) then I'm a piece of shit for having Aspergers, multiple family members are pieces of shit for getting cancer, my mom's a piece of shit for having a Chiari malformation that resulted in brain damage, maybe every person with any sort of illness is just a piece of shit.
(/s if it wasn't obvious enough)

Any person who kills themselves is not in their right of mind in the first place, whether it be clinical depression or something temporary. It's not like he made the decision with a clear and unaffected mind.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Jul 21, 2017)

El Caco said:


> Suicide is rarely a choice made by a rational person. It is rarely a selfish act or an act of cowardice. It is more commonly the fatal symptom of a serious medical condition effecting the body's most vital organ. But if you choose not to believe that, it might be a conscious decision or perhaps there is a medical explanation for your lack of appreciation for what is fact.



Agreed. Suicide is not selfish. It's actually the other way. The depression usually gets severe to a point that the person truely believes he's doing everybody a huge favor.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jul 21, 2017)

Syphon said:


> Are you going to have 6 kids then off yourself?


If the kids happen to turn like you, there's a good chance.


----------



## fps (Jul 21, 2017)

El Caco said:


> What you are saying is the same as saying you respect someone who survived cancer but can't respect the person who didn't because clearly they didn't fight hard enough.



Complete and utter rubbish. Terrible analogy. Not good.


----------



## fps (Jul 21, 2017)

AlexCorriveau said:


> Agreed. Suicide is not selfish. It's actually the other way. The depression usually gets severe to a point that the person truely believes he's doing everybody a huge favor.



Suicide is utterly selfish. I don't say it as a criticism. If you think you're doing everyone else a huge favour it's because you're self-involved to the point where you don't see the hurt and damage you will to others with your choice, or you just don't care. Both are incredibly sad.


----------



## getowned7474 (Jul 21, 2017)

fps said:


> Suicide is utterly selfish. I don't say it as a criticism. If you think you're doing everyone else a huge favour it's because you're self-involved to the point where you don't see the hurt and damage you will to others with your choice, or you just don't care. Both are incredibly sad.



It's a weird mix of feelings in my experience at least. I agree with the don't care part but about yourself, I found that I cared about those around me and I somehow rationalized that they would be better off without me leeching off of them. Often It's selfish in effect but not in intention. Often with depression you can feel like you are thinking rationally and clear minded when in reality the condition completely clouds your thinking.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 21, 2017)

getowned7474 said:


> Any person who kills themselves is not in there right of mind in the first place, whether it be clinical depression or something temporary.


Not always. There are cases for when a person of sound mind would choose to want to die. In some cases they have full support of everyone who knows and loves them and in some cases they have simply lived a life without regrets, everyone they have ever cared about has passed and they are no longer capable of caring for them self and just want to move on. It's not as common but it also isn't rare.


AlexCorriveau said:


> Agreed. Suicide is not selfish. It's actually the other way. The depression usually gets severe to a point that the person truely believes he's doing everybody a huge favor.



That is how I rationalised it. I felt like I was hurting everyone around me and that if I died it would make the lives better of those I cared about in every way. If I die only my immediate family will notice I am gone. I've stopped posting on the internet and not had any contact with the world for long periods of time and no one noticed or cared. My death will only effect a handful of people and I went through a period where I though thought they would be better off if I died, I even did not really want to die and maybe that contributed to my failure but I was of the belief that taking my life was the right thing to do. 

I lost a friend to suicide. He had suffered from schizophrenia for many years and I didn't really know how bad it was or how long or hard he had been fighting it. I believe that when he took his life this is how he rationalised it. He was in his mid 30's and I think he simply didn't want to be a burden anymore. It is especially hard for one of his brothers because earlier that day his brother said things that no doubt helped fuel those thoughts. The brother tried to make it right, he tried to look after him. But in the blink of an eye he got away. The entire family immediately began the search. It was hours before they found the body. He was the nicest guy, he also always suffered social anxiety and couldn't talk to girls. He was massive, we would joke he could look at weights and put on muscle. He looked good. There was a girl he had feelings for, she was heart broken at his funeral, it turns out she had feelings for him too. He was someone everyone cared about, there were a lot of people at his funeral. 

People told his family he couldn't go to heaven because he committed suicide. His family really struggled because of what people were saying to them about suicide. I told his family those people are wrong, schizophrenia is what took him. He fought hard, there were times when a friend would stay with him for weeks to help get him through because he would not have made it on his own, there were other times when he dreamed big and loved life.

We also lost a friend recently to an asthma attack. One minute he was there and the next he was gone. I didn't even know about it until after the funeral. He left behind 3 kids and was engaged to marry just a couple of months away.

Both died of a medical condition.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 21, 2017)

fps said:


> Complete and utter rubbish. Terrible analogy. Not good.





fps said:


> Suicide is utterly selfish. I don't say it as a criticism. If you think you're doing everyone else a huge favour it's because you're self-involved to the point where you don't see the hurt and damage you will to others with your choice, or you just don't care. Both are incredibly sad.



So you don't believe in schizophrenia?


----------



## getowned7474 (Jul 21, 2017)

El Caco said:


> Not always. There are cases for when a person of sound mind would choose to want to die. In some cases they have full support of everyone who knows and loves them and in some cases they have simply lived a life without regrets, everyone they have ever cared about has passed and they are no longer capable of caring for them self and just want to move on. It's not as common but it also isn't rare.



Yeah, maybe I shouldn't have spoken in absolutes. I guess when you are terminally ill or live with chronic pain you can rationally want to die or be euthanized. That and being elderly, having lived a full life and everyone around you has passed. 

It's still a relatively small amount compared to the massive amount of suicides caused by mental illness every year but it shouldn't be dismissed as you said.


----------



## Syphon (Jul 21, 2017)

TheTrooper said:


> If the kids happen to turn like you, there's a good chance.


lol at you coming down your moral high horse to intervene with mere mortals only to be dragged through the mud yourself.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Jul 21, 2017)

fps said:


> Suicide is utterly selfish. I don't say it as a criticism. If you think you're doing everyone else a huge favour it's because you're self-involved to the point where you don't see the hurt and damage you will to others with your choice, or you just don't care. Both are incredibly sad.



Maybe unintentionnaly. I could agree on that. But I don't see a person with a clouded jugement because of the overwhelming symptoms of his mental disorder as beign selfish. Major depression can make you lose your job because you perform too poorly, getting cut off by close friends or family because it gets exhausting trying to help you, it can deeply affect your reputation or make people avoid you for beign such a bummer, etc. You are aware that you have become a toxic person and it worsen your sadness even further, which makes you think you are a worthless pain in the arse for everybody and it'd be better for the world if you're gone. It's not beign too self-involved. Just clouded jugement. And yes, it's sad.


----------



## couverdure (Jul 21, 2017)

I'll just post some of the best post-Meteora tracks here.


----------



## Syphon (Jul 21, 2017)

El Caco said:


> Your choice unlike theirs, they don't get a choice but you feel free to believe in fantasy's if that helps you get through.
> 
> Just know this. A lot of people are going to ignore you because of the truly horrible things you have written and while that might not be something that worries you if enough people do it it is possibly worse than being perma banned. You have no idea who has you on ignore and when you need help or list something for sale or post a thread you will have no idea why people don't reply but they simply wont see anything you post from here on.


It's a risk I'm willing to take to maintain the integrity of my own opinion. This forum is one of the worst circle jerks I've seen on the internet hands down. Despite whoever tries to change it, the SSrg community is not the originator of any proprietary information lol.
For example, the disengenuous discussion above is a clear example of emotional attacks over actual discussion. If I were to use the same logic as illustrated by those who've blocked me, I'd be saying stuff like:

*After all Chester agreed with me? Do you think that you know more than Chester did about his own life? 
*
That's a statement that due to tools of the english language, poses itself as fact and as a sound statement, when in reality it's preposterous. I see this all the time here. Why would I care if those same people block me? It's basically autofilter LOL.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 21, 2017)

It is too much to ask that people are just respectful of the deceased? Doesn't matter what you think of the guy, this is the least appropriate time to sh*t talk someone.

You know what they say, about if you've got nothing nice to say, then just don't say anything? This is that time, IMO.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 21, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure the pain someone feels that drives them to _killing themselves_ is greater than the pain that the people he leaves behind him feels 

Yes, you could argue that it's selfish but that's completely irrelevant to the discussion, you don't make the desicion to kill yourself if you feel like you have any other options available to you. Not exactly like someone who's suffering from mental health issues can think clearly and rationally.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 21, 2017)

sad news for sure...

my wife is a huge fan and it rubbed off on me. we saw them years ago on metallicas summer sanitarium tour and they put on a great show. not heard any of the new stuff, still listen to the first few albums which are undeniable classics. he will be miss...

prayers and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jul 21, 2017)

Suffering from bipolar 1 disorder myself, I understand all too clearly what may very well have driven Chester to do what he did...whether it was a full-blown mental illness, or just the cumulative effects of everything he had gone through in his life piling up on him, I know that feeling of hopelessness and isolation all too well. 

Anyone saying he was selfish in taking his own life doesn't understand how depression and other forms of mental illness can completely take over your mind, overriding any thoughts of the ramifications of suicide, those we leave behind, and the basic instinct of self-preservation...when you are in such a state as he was, any logic or thought is not merely in the back seat, the depression and mental illness has them tied up and locked in the trunk. 

Linkin Park's music was a huge part of the soundtrack to my youth, and this loss hits hard for me on many levels. I hope that Chester has found the peace he had such a struggle finding while he was still here. My thoughts and prayers are with his family, bandmates, friends, and fans. Time to go whip out the 7-string and bust out "With You" in tribute. \m/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 21, 2017)

I see remorseless idiots who have no idea how severe depression works have come out of the woodwork.

Because the first thing his wife and children want to hear are their husband/dad is a piece of shit because of a mental illness he has no control over.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Jul 21, 2017)

TedEH said:


> It is too much to ask that people are just respectful of the deceased? Doesn't matter what you think of the guy, this is the least appropriate time to sh*t talk someone.
> 
> You know what they say, about if you've got nothing nice to say, then just don't say anything? This is that time, IMO.



Merci! What scares me the most is how many people I'm seeing everywhere mindlessly talking trash about the dude and suicidal people right now. Nobody's holding back. It scares the crap out of me. Is this what a huge portion of the population truely thinks about the issue? Is this what people are going to say behind my back if I have a close friend who decides to end his life? Was this the true reason it was so hard for me to get help when I hit rock bottom a few years ago?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 21, 2017)

This is why the mentally ill will never get help.

People would rather make fun of them instead of them getting help. Calling them "special snowflakes" instead of giving them the help they need.

Scum of the earth.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 21, 2017)

If you think this is anything but a tragedy please go fuck yourself forever


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jul 21, 2017)

I agree with the empathetic folks here. I've had two family members commit suicide and its tough on everyone they knew. There are a lot of behind the scenes things that we don't know so its not a real good idea to pass judgment when you don't have all the facts and even then its another humans mind, not exactly empirical hard facts when it comes to feelings and thoughts, its not numbers so its more complicated than most people think. But the main message here is that we should squash the stigma of mental illness in general and most certainly get rid of the idea of it being "the cowards way out". You don't know anything about others suffering, and its easy to be in your chair and judge those that do things that you disapprove of or haven't done yourself. Being helpful is the best solution, ALWAYS! end of rant


----------



## lewis (Jul 21, 2017)

whats this BS now about his wife cheating on him and thats why he done it?

Confirmed or more internet fakery?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 21, 2017)

lewis said:


> whats this BS now about his wife cheating on him and thats why he done it?
> 
> Confirmed or more internet fakery?



Twitter hacked. Chester and his wife had a history of being targeted by cyberstalkers.


----------



## lewis (Jul 21, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Twitter hacked. Chester and his wife had a history of being targeted by cyberstalkers.


ah for goodness sake!. At a time like this and someone does that?. Shockingly low of someone.

Thanks for the heads up. Suspected it was not true.


----------



## rexbinary (Jul 21, 2017)

exo said:


> People say some shitty things and can have some pretty visceral reactions when they are trying to process and make sense of a suicide.
> 
> I can't quite figure out how to get what I'm thinking across clearly, but........I've seen an awful lot of people trying to be "understanding" of what was going on in Chester's head that are just not willing to extend that same thing towards another person that said something stupid or lashed out in their state of grief and shock. Reactions to grief deserve some compassion too......



I think you nailed it.



Head said:


> I didn't mean to sound insensitive about Chester. Just dealing with a range of emotions today. Love you Chester. I'm pissed that you did this, but I know this could have been me back in the day after getting wasted one night.



https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new..._mean_to_sound_insensitive_about_chester.html


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't have a link, but the NA tour has been officially cancelled.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 21, 2017)

I usually cringe at memorial threads, but this is an exception for me. Hybrid Theory, Reanimation and Meteora were very significant albums for me on a personal level. I'm very sad to hear of this news. 

Whether it be the lyrics or the intensity of his vocal peformances, this ending does his work credence and becomes equally more personal for me. What a privilege it has been for everyone to witness an artist like this.


----------



## Syphon (Jul 21, 2017)

Syphon said:


> It's a risk I'm willing to take to maintain the integrity of my own opinion. This forum is one of the worst circle jerks I've seen on the internet hands down. Despite whoever tries to change it, the SSrg community is not the originator of any proprietary information lol.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I see remorseless idiots who have no idea how severe depression works have come out of the woodwork.
> 
> Because the first thing his wife and children want to hear are their husband/dad is a piece of shit because of a mental illness he has no control over.


Yeah because that would totally over shadow the actual suicide of their pos dad. 

Honestly you guys can all like wise go fuck yourselves.


----------



## drgamble (Jul 21, 2017)

Unfortunately, I have had several friends/acquaintances that have taken their own lives. I also know several people that have fallen to drug/alcohol addiction. Most people can't understand these issues and think that the person made a choice to do what they do. People die everyday. A lot of times people die of preventable diseases. Most of the time, people don't put the same hate out there for someone that dies of diabetes, that is 100 lbs overweight, that they do when someone that commits suicide or overdoses on drugs. The USA has a bad habit of not recognizing mental illness/addiction as an illness.

I've had friends that have attempted suicide. Usually, they were calling out for help and I can report that 20 years later, they are healthy and living great lives. I've also had friends hat actually carried out the deed of committing suicide. It is hard on everyone that know that individual. We never really know what they were going through at the time though. My best friend and singer of my band committed suicide at the age of 20. He had his whole life in front of him and if he would have lived would probably be very happy now. I just don't know what he was going through at that time. He didn't come out and say that he was going to kill himself. He wrote dark music, but so does every death metal band. 

The same goes for drug addicts. So far, this country treats these people as criminals. I have friends that say that addicts made a choice to do drugs and have no sympathy for them. Most of these people have no experience with the subject and don't understand addiction.

The moral of the story is that you never know what someone is going through. Men are the worst offenders of keeping everything inside and not telling friends or family what they are going through. That is my experience as a 40 year old male. I was taught to be tough and I wasn't allowed to cry. I can't speak for the younger generation, but Chester and Chris were brought up in my generation, where we kept most emotional feelings inside and dealt with them ourselves. We were taught that we were weak if we cried and we were supposed to be tough men from the time we were 5 years old. "Rub some dirt on it", was the quote of the times. We also were brought up in broken homes and coined the term "latch key kids". 

I find that people, even musicians, are overly critical of musicians. If someone doesn't like a persons music than they suck. I can tell you that as a semi pro musician that has a lot of music that sucks, that it is a very hard game to get into. If you are a musician, you pour every ounce of your existence into your music and there is always someone that says that it sucks. Sometimes, that is very hard to push aside, even though you know that it will happen. I have serious respect for any musician operates anywhere close to the level that Linkin Park has attained. I don't like everything that they have done, but I can respect the hard work and dedication that went into everyone of their recordings and live performances. There are a lot of great musicians that never make it because you have to commit everything to making it. Most people aren't willing to do that and end up staying with their "back up plan". Linkin Park was a group of talented musicians that dedicated their lives to music and in the end did what they wanted to do. They were panned by critics and fans, but in no way did they "suck". The only people that say stuff like that have never tried to actually tried to write an album of good music or are so smug with themselves that they just think that the reason they didn't make it is because everyone else is dumb. 

My prayers go out to Chester's family and bandmates, I know that this kind of thing is very hard to deal with and the wreckage of a suicide lasts for years. I only hope that everyone can be respectful and understand that they will never understand what Chester was going through and reserve their judgement. You truly have no idea what is going on in the head of anyone you know, even if you are married to them, best friends with them, related to them. Depression is a lonely feeling and you should be thankful that you don't deal with those issues yourself. I know that I am happily married to my wife of 13 years with a career of 17 years and I am happy with where I am today. I could never imagine committing suicide or becoming addicted to drugs. At the same time, I understand that it can happen to me at anytime. Both of my parents were addicts, so I have the genetic makeup for it to happen. I don't see myself getting to a point of suicide, but I'll never know until I get there. 

Have you ever heard the term "Walk a mile in my shoes"?


----------



## couverdure (Jul 21, 2017)

Can someone please get this Syphon dude out of this site?
You know you're became a hypocritical douchebag when you keep calling out other people for trying to respect someone they knew who just died.


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 21, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Can someone please get this Syphon dude out of this site?
> You know you're became a hypocritical douchebag when you keep calling out other people for trying to respect someone they knew who just died.



He said something that I dont like! Kick Him! REEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## potatohead (Jul 22, 2017)

Syphon said:


> Yeah because that would totally over shadow the actual suicide of their pos dad.
> 
> Honestly you guys can all like wise go fuck yourselves.



Location: Florida

Shocking.


----------



## getowned7474 (Jul 22, 2017)

Handbanana said:


> He said something that I dont like! Kick Him! REEEEEEEEEEE



Regardless of his opinion, calling someone who just committed suicide a POS for doing so on a public forum and telling everyone on the forum to "go fuck yourselves" seems pretty shitty. I understand people are entitled to their own opinion, despite how much I disagree. I don't think people should be entitled to be disrespectful or toxic though...



potatohead said:


> Location: Florida
> 
> Shocking.



LOL yeah Florida is pretty shitty - speaking from experience having lived here my entire life. Can't wait to move away when I finish up college. It could be worse though, like in rural Georgia, Mississippi, Alabama etc. Somehow many people in those areas genuinely think people are worth less then them because they have different color skin? I have driven through the south quite a lot and there are confederate flags flying everywhere...

Anyways, RIP Chester. Linkin Park was one of the first bands I actively listened to. My mom used to play it in the car when I was young and I used to watch their music videos on MTV.


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 22, 2017)

potatohead said:


> Location: Florida
> 
> Shocking.



Coming from a Canadian, how quaint.


----------



## oc616 (Jul 22, 2017)

Is there a term like "virtue signalling" for people like that asshat Vital Remains singer rubbing their "superior mental fortitude" in people's faces in a time like this?

RIP Chester. Between Linkin Park and Green Day is how I got into heavy music.

EDIT: Anyone using the term "REEEEE" at a time like this has their agenda revealed tattooed across their thick skull.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 22, 2017)

To anyone with the opinion that a person is a POS because they took their life: 

I dearly hope that your convictions and your lack of understanding, doesn't overshadow your sympathy and compassion for what a special person they were to you. 

Rest In Peace, Chester.


----------



## B.M.F. (Jul 22, 2017)

I always liked the remix CD with Jay Z
Depression is no joke


----------



## El Caco (Jul 22, 2017)

Well this thread went south.

I'm not a mod but I was so I'll say what I'd expect a mod might think.

If anyone thinks someone has broken forum rules you can report them. The rules regarding offensive content are pretty clear. I'm pretty sure calling out publicly for someone to be banned could attract some form of moderation as well.

The problem I see now is people are attacking someone in the same way people attacked Chester not too long ago when he was still alive. I don't agree with some comments that have been made and I have now ignored a member, that feature is there to be used if you feel the need. I happen to feel some rules have been broken personally but I don't feel inclined to report it this time mainly due to the personal change I am trying to make as a result of the awareness this tragedy has provided me.

Some of us understand mental illness differently to others. Yet there are a lot of things that can contribute over time. Some might even understand how intolerance and bullying can contribute but I'm sure most don't really appreciate this concept.

Have you ever seen a kid who can't stand another kid just a year younger who is acting how he did just a year earlier? In a similar way people of different IQ's often have issues relating to each other, the low IQ thinks the high is strange, the high IQ can't understand why the low IQ can't understand what they think are basic concepts.

Is it right to pick on someone for something they can do nothing about? Is it right to pick on someone for being dumb? How is that different from picking on one of my family members because she walks funny? She was lucky she could even walk but a life time of painful injections and surgeries have given her the ability to walk, she can't walk perfectly but at least now she doesn't need her walking frame anymore. And she did nothing wrong, the hospital gave her mother a staff infection so she was born this way. Her physical pain and disability wasn't enough it seemed, apparently she deserved to be picked on and shunned her entire life. I guess her depression is her fault some how. I can only imagine how many times she has been told to kill herself but of course if she did, that would make her a selfish coward.

If we pick on people who say things we don't like, if we try to bully them into change then we are just doing the same thing people did to Chester before he took his life. I've made a commitment to try and improve myself. This horrible situation has challenged me.

If there is a positive to come from this it is the awareness that has been raised regarding mental illness. But it isn't enough to expect our leaders to do something or to remind someone of a phone number and it isn't good enough to simply ask "are you okay?".

There is a real problem in society of bullying but this is another subject that is not taken seriously enough. Especially in the US, just this year I have lost count of how many times I have heard someone say "you have freedom of speech but you also need to understand that what you say can have consequences" combined with "good old fashion beat down". Be it physically or through text or memes on the internet people think it is acceptable to "beat some sense" into others. And the sense they beat into others isn't always based on logic or rational thinking, it's based on mob rule, a morality or popular belief based on social brainwashing.

To me now, picking on a simple person is no different to picking on a ill person. If I pick on someone because they say something horrible about Chester I am no different to them. I can try and offer them some information that might help them but if they ignore my offer then the best thing I can do is not allow them to effect me and ignore them.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah, well said. Hate doesn't cure hate. And unfortunately, for many people we can offer them advice and information, but they will choose not to use it. I'm the same as you - I want to improve myself, so when someone disagrees with me, I try hard to not immediately dig in, but to understand their view point. It's hard, and I didn't used to be that way, but I really want to be better.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 22, 2017)

Syphon said:


> This forum is one of the worst circle jerks I've seen on the internet hands down.


Then leave, no one likes a cunt.


----------



## MikeNeal (Jul 22, 2017)

There is also a difference in how you present your opinion. It's ok if you think chester was selfish. That's a natural reaction to suicide. And if you present that opinion like an adult, people will say ok and move on. The difference was that he was being a dick about it and clearly hoping for a reaction from upset fans. 

Best to just ignore it.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 22, 2017)

Handbanana said:


> He said something that I dont like! Kick Him! REEEEEEEEEEE



Oh, shut up. It's one thing to say "suicide victims are all weaklings and I have no respect for them," even if it would piss almost everyone off, and your stupid post could be understandable in that case. BUT, telling everyone on the internet that disagrees "a piece of shit" and saying "they can all fuck themselves" is trolling of the highest order and that's what everyone was getting mad at. The guy contributes nothing. It's not about being "snowflakes" or whatever term blockhead middle aged dudes like to throw around these days. Wanting him removed is like how people generally want someone forcibly removed for pulling his pants down and taking a dump in the middle of a crowded room.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't dislike that people have differing opinions, but I dislike how people are going about it. Some rude shit was said, and it disheartens me as well, but that's no reason to violate the TOS. Don't make personal attacks because someone has an unpopular opinion they expressed in a shit way. 

Report violations, and ignore those you dislike and move on.

I feel it's worth mentioning that shit talking Chester does nothing to further your point of view. He's dead, he can't hear you, he doesn't care. Who DOES care are the millions of people who do have depression facing the stigma against mental illness. Who DOES care are those people you pretend to care so much about. (his family) You gain absolutely zero traction by insulting someone who is now incapable of changing. Literally the only two things you're accomplishing is scaring people into silence (again, I'm not going to care what anyone thinks of me if I'm dead), and making yourself look like a fool. You're not doing anyone any favors.


----------



## VigilSerus (Jul 22, 2017)

Syphon said:


> Yeah because that would totally over shadow the actual suicide of their pos dad.
> 
> Honestly you guys can all like wise go fuck yourselves.



Guy claiming everyone is taking "moral high horse" is trying to take a moral high horse.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Jul 23, 2017)

Syphon said:


> Yeah because that would totally over shadow the actual suicide of their pos dad.
> 
> Honestly you guys can all like wise go fuck yourselves.



I mean... DAMN, dude... If I was as cold as you I wouldn't hate summertime in Texas so much...


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jul 23, 2017)

Linkin Park's first two albums help me deal with some heavy times in my life. 

It's horrendously shocking to see Chester go like this, I hope he is at peace.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 24, 2017)

The band set up a suicide prevention website.

http://chester.linkinpark.com/


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 24, 2017)

A lot of people who have never had exposure/friendship/etc with someone who has depression think of depression as the "temporary" versions that affects ALL of us at various points throughout or lives. 

We all occasionally go through a "funk" whether due to work/family/money problems. The standard mental image is "40 year old boring fat guy's wife leaves him and takes the kids, so he goes months just drinking and being depressed". His depression stems from an event, and with time he can overcome it and build a new life and new happiness. - this is what most people think of as "depression". 

The reality is that the other kind of depression, the sinister, slow, chemical-imbalance based one is very real. It is the reason that several different medications exist to help bring a person to a "normal" range of emotions. 

Depressed people aren't being prescribed "happy pills". They are being prescribed something that allows them to have a NORMAL up/down spectrum of emotion "I didn't pass a test, that sucks but I need to work harder" versus "well, I'm a stupid piece of shit why do I even bother I tried hard and failed fuck it why am I even here?"

It's not teenage overreaction, depressed people often truly react in huge swings, because that's what their brain is telling them to do. 

Most importantly, people need to acknowledge and accept that in many cases to don't "beat" depression, you TREAT it daily. Just like a diabetic takes insulin to be normal and good to go. Someone suffering from depression takes their medication to allow them to be normal and good to go. 

It's night and day, and people with mental illness of any sort should be encouraged to seek support and solutions not hide in silence. 

We'd have less soldiers commuting suicide due to PTSD if we as a country had a better support system in place for those suffering.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 24, 2017)

Quoted For MF'ing Truth:



Mathemagician said:


> A lot of people who have never had exposure/friendship/etc with someone who has depression think of depression as the "temporary" versions that affects ALL of us at various points throughout or lives.
> 
> We all occasionally go through a "funk" whether due to work/family/money problems. The standard mental image is "40 year old boring fat guy's wife leaves him and takes the kids, so he goes months just drinking and being depressed". His depression stems from an event, and with time he can overcome it and build a new life and new happiness. - this is what most people think of as "depression".
> 
> ...


----------

